# Du lịch trong nước > Khách sạn >  Khách Sạn giá rẻ ở Vũng Tàu!

## sunkenship

Tại Bãi Sau, thành phố du lịch Vũng Tàu, Khách Sạn Hải Phong tọa lạc trên một vị trí rất thuận lợi: từ khách sạn đi bộ đến bãi tắm chỉ mất một đến hai phút. 

Với mong muốn đem lại cho du khách bầu không khí thoáng đãng, mát mẻ, khách sạn được thiết kế theo kiểu "giếng trời" với màu sắc chủ đạo là màu xanh lá hiền hòa.

Khách Sạn được trang bị đầy đủ tiện nghi: quạt, ti vi, máy lạnh, tủ lạnh, máy nước nóng, wifi miễn phí, truyền hình cáp, garage xe rộng rãi, an toàn và đặc biệt khách sạn có khuyến mãi miễn phí dù ghế ở bãi tắm cho du khách.

Khách sạn được coi là một trong những khách sạn giá rẻ ở Vũng Tàu, giá phòng chỉ ngang ngửa hoặc thậm chí thấp hơn những khách sạn cùng tiêu chuẩn khác ở Vũng Tàu, mà lại gần biển nữa.

Đến với khách sạn Hải Phong bạn sẽ hài lòng về chất lượng phòng nghỉ, giá cả phải chăng và hứa hẹn một kì nghỉ thật vui vẻ, thú vị !

Để biết thêm thông tin chi tiết, mời các bạn ghé thăm địa chỉ website của khách sạn: http://www.kshaiphong.com

----------


## sunkenship

Mong các bạn ủng hộ ^^

----------


## sunkenship

Thành phố Vũng Tàu là một địa danh không những nổi tiếng trong nước mà còn được nhiều nước trên thế giới biết đến. Thành phố nằm phí Nam của tỉnh, cách Tp.Hồ Chí Minh 120km, ba mặt giáp biển với chiều dài bán đảo 20km, còn lại phía Bắc giáp thị xã Bà Rịa.


* Diện tích : 149,65km2
* Dân số (năm 2007) : 278.188 người
* Mật độ dân số năm 2007 : 1.859 người/km2
* Khí hậu : Nhiệt đới gió mùa
* Nhiệt độ trung bình trong năm: 26-280C
* Có 2 mùa :
+ Mùa mưa từ tháng 5 đến tháng 10
+ Mùa khô từ tháng 11 đến tháng 4
* Nước biển : Nhiệt độ trung bình từ 25 – 290C; thường xuyên có độ mặn 32-35%.


Thành phố Vũng Tàu được nhiều người biết đến vì nơi đây là trung tâm du lịch lớn của tỉnh.

Thành phố Vũng Tàu có 2 ngọn núi chính: núi Tương Kỳ (còn gọi là núi Lớn) cao 249 thước, núi Tao Phùng (còn gọi là núi Nhỏ) cao 170 thước được cấu tạo bởi 521 mẫu đá, phần đất còn lại của Vũng Tàu là một lớp cát thật sâu, dù đào giếng sâu tới đâu cũng chỉ thấy toàn là cát.

Thành phố Vũng Tàu có một dãy đồi cát nằm song song với bãi biển ở hướng Đông - Nam (tức bãi Thùy Vân), chạy từ chân núi Tao Phùng đến cửa Lấp với chiều dài khoảng 10 cây số. Đồi cát cao nhất là 32 thước nằm trong phường Thắng Nhứt, đồi thấp nhất cao bốn thước ở phường Thắng Tam. Những hàng dương liễu được trồng dọc theo các dãy đồi cát theo bờ biển vừa làm tăng vẻ đẹp thiên nhiên vừa để cản bớt các trận gió biển từ hướng Đông Nam thổi cát lấn vào đồng bằng, giúp cho hoa màu trồng trọt trên đất liền đỡ bị thiệt hại. Ngoài ra, còn vài đồi cát nằm rải rác giữa khu phố Thắng Nhất và Phước Thắng.

Sông lớn nhất của thành phố là sông Dinh, dài 11 cây số, nằm về phía Tây Bắc. Phía Đông Bắc có rạch Cây Khế dài sáu cây số. Rạch bà nằm chính giữa thành phố, làm ranh giới của hai khu phố Thắng Nhứt và Phước Thắng, dài gần 8 cây số. Tại khu phố Thắng Nhì, phía Nam cù lao Bến Đình có rạch Bến Đình. Về phía Đông khu phố Phước Thắng, nơi cửa Lấp, có ba con rạch dẫn nước vào thành phố là rạch Suối Nước, rạch Sông Cái và rạch Ông Năm.

----------

